# Audi TT coilover, air bag hybrid setup questions



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I already have H&R coilovers on my MK1 TT, and I'm wondering what options I have regarding an air bag setup with my coilovers since I've heard this is becoming more and more popular, so anyone with good insight please chime in on pros and cons with this idea.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

The only real pro using your current coilovers (what's called a bag-over-coil setup) is that you'll save money on the suspension itself. Instead of having to buy new air struts you are able to just buy bags that fit over/around your coils. However, it's the cons that will get you.... 

- You're going to need to find proper strut mounts to make sure the bags seat properly with your H&Rs 
- In my experience, a BOC setup presents clearance issues when trying to get low on wide wheels. The bags on the air struts are significantly less bulky than the BOC bags. 
- In my experience, ride quality is not as nice as a true air strut. 

My suggestion would be to bite the bullet and buy proper air suspension for your TT, then sell the H&Rs to recoup some of your costs. I reckon after selling off your H&Rs you'd end up ahead versus saving money with the BOC setup (not to mention you'll be happier with the results I trust). 

If you have questions about struts/management/anything, shoot me an email at [email protected] 

Mike


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

So the BOC setup doesn't handle better for motorsports or anything like that? Btw apparently Air Lift doesn't offer this as an option, from the e-mail response I just received from them.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

I can't speak to motorsports handling on a BOC setup, I have not encountered anyone that's run one. 

Regarding an Air Lift setup for your car, the suspension on your TT is the same as the MK4 VW platform...and we definitely stock those parts


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't see why anyone would use coilovers with them if there's not more of an advantage of some sort atleast for performance


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Initially, before there were car-specific kits available, the BOC setup was really the only way VW/Audi guys could get into air ride. Now that air ride has exploded in our community, the parts and pieces we have available to us are very, very nice.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

the thing that makes me nervous is how durable and versatile an air ride can be, as I already stated I'm already running H&R Coilovers, but obviously don't have as much flexibility for lowering and raising my car quickly for shows and getting around the city, etc. I'm just nervous that I may pay thousands of dollars to buy and have it installed then have a lot of upkeep in the near future.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

As long as you ensure it is installed and wired correctly, you needn't worry. Air Lift does a really great job with making sure their suspension parts last, and your compressors/management require minimal attention to keep them in perfect working order.  

The biggest upkeep item you will encounter is to make sure you're keeping water out of your tank/lines. If you use a water trap in your system, the maintenance is simply emptying the water trap every few months. And since you're in Florida, you won't need to worry about your lines/manifold freezes in the winter.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm actually moving to NYC in 2 months lol


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

haha, then you'll definitely want to be able to adjust your ride height on the fly when dealing with less than stellar roads.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

With my old TT I went from H&R Coils to Air and never looked back. Do it right the first time and you will be happy.

Reliability with the modern day kits is superb. No issues with any of the Airlift, Bagyard and Airrex products I've used. My airlifts handled great. It was more of an OEM+ type of ride and my Current Airrex's on my Z4 ride just like coils. I've had people in my Z4 and they couldn't tell the difference. 

And a pic for motivation...










Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, how much did you spend on the setup and installation all together? If I can justify going this route by the positives being worth the money spent I'll definitely be interested in looking further in depth


----------



## x3thelast (May 15, 2013)

Look up cup kits. Essentially they are a pneumatic cylinder that goes on top of your existing coilovers so you can dump and raise your ride as your please while still maintaining the coilovers performance & handling.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I was always told that cup kits, were a more conservative route than coilovers and didn't have the adjustability like the H&R cup kits offered


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

He's talking about an air cup setup. It sits on top of your coilovers and offers a little lift when you need it. I have not seen one in action, so I am not sure how much lift you could expect.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

x3thelast said:


> Look up cup kits. Essentially they are a pneumatic cylinder that goes on top of your existing coilovers so you can dump and raise your ride as your please while still maintaining the coilovers performance & handling.


We offer these: 










Personally though, I think you'll have better results with Air Lift struts. :beer:


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

What is that system called? I can't find it on your site.


----------

